# Anyone want to try and fab this?



## FoggyGarage (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's a tricky one ;-))


----------



## dozer326 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks buddy, My mind is now screwed for the day. I should have waited until I at least had a cup of coffee, but no, I decided to log on to lumberjocks and be mind all day. Are you like a magician, meaning you'll never reveal the trick? and I'll be left the rest of my life to realize I am just a moron that cant figure out two pieces of wood, or one piece, or six pieces. Aggghhhh. See?? hahaha


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm lost!
Can you lift your fingers off?


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mind puzzler. By looking at it .it sets 2 different ways ,with 6 differtnt dimesions that I can see .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My guess is that your hand is resting on a photo of the assembly.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

kiind of like an M.C. Escher drawing….cute!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My eyes my eyes


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My last project looked like that.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Sure if you do this one for me


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I have figured the first one out, but not totally positive. The second one is just freaky.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Look at it this way see the difference.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to keep your eyes looking at the same place all the time and in a few seconds you can see it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

The screw at the thumb is fake it is not going through the other piece of wood.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

GMman, that took a minute to figure out. It's that shadow at the end that really gets ya. Cool post.


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

hey GMman the second pic he just turned it upside down.


----------

